# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  آموزش کامل ADO.NET

## CodeMasterX

مقاله ای توی تاپیک دات نت فریم وک گذاشته بودم برای ADO.NET.
اینجا تاپیک ADO.NET خواهد بود، مقاله اول رو ببینید و در صورت مفید بودن نسخه های بعدی هم همینجا ضمیمه خواهند شد.در این مقاله :ADO.NET ArchitectureData Provider ObjectsConnection ObjectCommand ObjectDataReader ObjectTransaction ObjectDesign-Time Componentshttps://barnamenevis.org/attach...3&d=1181434489

موفق باشید.

----------

